# Sprinkler Head Layout/Spacing Help Needed



## aznick (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey everyone! New to this forum obviously. I've been browsing this forum the last couple weeks, trying to gather tips on how to improve my bermuda lawn. Since I bought my house a few years ago, I've really struggled to get my grass to look to look the way I want. I'm noticing as I read this forum, that there are few steps I need to take if I want a healthier looking lawn. But I figured this was a good place to start and an important one to figure out before I move on to more difficult steps.

So below is a layout of my backyard lawn that I put together in excel. I've tried to detail the dimensions of the grass as well as the distance between sprinkler heads (marked with blue squares) that are already in place (this is the way it was laid out when we bought the house). It's a bit irregular as you can see. I've noticed the most dried out spots are near sprinkler head a a & b, and between h & i. My biggest concern is that the spacing is all wrong. Based on this crude layout I've made, do any of you have suggestions on the placement of the sprinkler heads? Is there anything you would adjust? And if so, what kind of nozzles do you suggest I install, so that I am getting the correct coverage?



I know there are other factors that might need to be considered such as the water pressure. And I did try the orbit design feature on their website to see if that would help, but I'm not sure how helpful it is. I'm hoping someone here can offer any advice or input. It would be much appreciated. Thanks so much!


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Does each head spray onto all the neighboring heads? Or do the sprays meeting somewhere in the middle between heads? What are the zones? I agree that's a weird spacing and several heads were omitted.

Before you do anything, I suggest you do a "precipitation audit" and chart the actual numbers.

The problem caused by the weird spacing is that each head should spray onto the next head. That means "H" should hit "G", "J", and "I". But since the "H-G" and "H-J" distance is about 4 feet less than the "H-I" distance, "H" is either way short of "I" or way overshooting "G" and "J". The latter would be better but wastes water and may lay down too much in other areas.

I don't know what type (or brand) heads you have, but the dry area between "H-I" can probably be resolved by changing nozzles for "H", "I", and perhaps "J" and "K" to shoot farther. But the flow (GPM) supply at the street and the zone layout determines how much leeway you have there.

I'm assuming there's a fence between "A" and "B" so there's no direct line of sight. If so, you need a 270° head on that corner between "A" and "B". If there's just a mulch bed there, then perhaps "A" and "B" nozzles can be changed to shoot farther and resolve that dry spot.


----------



## Head Dr (Oct 9, 2019)

If I was designing a sprinkler for this yard from scratch spacing would look like this using spray heads and 10' nozzles. All of the heads across the top, middle and bottom being spaced equal.
The total G.P.M. of this system would be 14.7. This might work through a 5/8" meter with good pressure but I would recommend dividing it into two zones to keep F.P.S. down. With a 1" meter it would work fine all on one zone unless the static pressure was really low. 
Might be a lot more work than you want to under take. Another option would be to change the existing nozzles to MP rotators. Still wouldn't be ideal coverage but it might help with some dry areas because of the distance of throw. Could probably cap off the center heads. Mike


----------

